# changing email in profile and/or pm



## casavant (Jan 18, 2015)

I am a member from several years ago. Since last spring, my email provider went out of business after 14 years. I would like to update my email in profile to the new address. Please advise. 
Fortunately, guessed my password after a long absence.

Thanks, 

casavant


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

What happens when you try to change it?

ie via the link in your Account settings > Email >Change


----------



## casavant (Jan 18, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> What happens when you try to change it?
> 
> ie via the link in your Account settings > Email >Change


----------



## casavant (Jan 18, 2015)

Big Blue "C" not what I was looking for as account details, got it though.


----------

